# start-up = νεοφυής επιχείρηση, νεοσύστατη επιχείρηση



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

*start-up* (or *startup*) = νεοφυής επιχείρηση
*start-ups* (or *startups*) = νεοφυείς επιχειρήσεις


A startup company or startup is a company or temporary organization designed to search for a repeatable and scalable business model. These companies, generally newly created, are in a phase of development and research for markets. The term became popular internationally during the dot-com bubble when a great number of dot-com companies were founded.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup_company

Έβαλε το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) τις _επιχειρήσεις_ δίπλα στα _άνθη_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έβαλε το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) τις _επιχειρήσεις_ δίπλα στα _άνθη_;


Στο _νεοφυής _έχουμε μόνο κυριολεκτικές σημασίες (_που φύτρωσε / βλάστησε πρόσφατα_) και, όχι, δεν υπάρχουν _επιχειρήσεις _(ή κάτι άλλο) δίπλα από τα _άνθη _του παραδείγματος.


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2012)

Έχει στανταριστεί το "νεοφυής"; Γιατί έχω δει καμιά δεκαριά άλλα νεοκάτι, π.χ. νεοσύστατη.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2012)

Το «νεοφυής» δεν νομίζω πως αποδίδει επαρκώς το νόημα των startups. Οι startups, όπως σωστά λέει κι ο ορισμός, είναι επιχειρήσεις όχι απλώς νέες, αλλά και με υψηλούς στόχους (designed to search for a repeatable and scalable business model). Αν είναι να πούμε «νεοφυείς», γιατί να μην πούμε απλώς «νέες»; Δεν αλλάζει κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

sarant said:


> Έχει στανταριστεί το "νεοφυής"; Γιατί έχω δει καμιά δεκαριά άλλα νεοκάτι, π.χ. νεοσύστατη.


Θυμόμουν ότι κάπως αλλιώς λέγεται, αλλά άκουσα έναν ιδιοκτήτη νεοφυούς να τη λέει έτσι και θεώρησα απαραίτητο να το καταγράψω. Δεν είχα χρόνο για έρευνα, θα έχανα τη συζήτηση, αλλά βρίσκω:

περισσότερα ευρήματα για *νεοφυείς επιχειρήσεις* παρά για *νεοσύστατες επιχειρήσεις*, αλλά κανένα εύρημα για _νεοφυείς εταιρείες_ (και πάμπολλα για _νεοσύστατες εταιρείες_)
δεν υπάρχει το _νεοφυείς_ σε νομοθέτημα
η ΕΕ τις λέει _νεοσύστατες_


Δεν με ενοχλεί σαν σύμβαση, για να κρατήσουμε το _νεοσύστατη_ για ένα απλό _newly established_. Μου αρέσει που το _start-up_ θυμίζει και φιντάνι, όπως και το αγγλικό. Η αγγλική λέξη δεν έχει τους υψηλούς στόχους που έχει ο ορισμός (OED: A business enterprise that is in the process of starting up). Όμως το φιντάνι συνδυάζει τη σημασία του νεαρού φυτού και του (ενδεχομένως φιλόδοξου) νιόβγαλτου. Και αφού δεν τις είπαν φιντανάκια, μου άρεσε το _νεοφυής_ — παρότι όλα αυτά τα εις -ης καλύτερα να τα αποφεύγουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2012)

To -_σύστατος _πιθανότατα το βρίσκεις να αναφέρεται πολύ περισσότερο σε εταιρείες, διότι για μια εταιρεία υπάρχει διαδικασία σύστασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και αφού δεν τις είπαν φιντανάκια, μου άρεσε το _νεοφυής_ — παρότι όλα αυτά τα εις -ης καλύτερα να τα αποφεύγουμε.


Πήγα να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει και το *νεόφυτος*, που αν και παλιό, τόσο ώστε να έχει γίνει και όνομα, χωράει μια χαρά στο τυπικό της νέας γλώσσας, αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ (ευτυχώς υπάρχει σε ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Άσε, αυτοπροσδιορίστηκαν:

Hellenic Startups Association
Ελληνική Ένωση Νεοφυών Επιχειρήσεων
http://hellenicstartups.gr/


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2012)

Χαμένο το παιχνίδι, αφού αυτοπροσδιορίστηκαν, αλλά έχω να πω ότι τελικά χρειάζομαι λεξικό γα να διαβάσω ελληνικά έγγραφα και σε πρόσφατη αναζήτηση στο υπουργείο ανάπτυξης κατάληξα να διαβάζω τις αγγλόφωνες σελίδες (κοπιπαστωμένες απο την ΕΕ) γιατί ήταν πιο κατανοητές. Ελπίζω να είμαι η μόνη και να οφείλεται στην παραμονή στο εξωτερικό και όχι στην ανάγκη εκστρατείας για τη μείωση της πολυπλοκότητας του ύφους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Εγώ έβλεπα το πρωί τα πρωτοσέλιδα των κυπριακών εφημερίδων και ψιλοπανικοβλήθηκα... Ιδιαίτερα με τις διαδηλώσεις της νεολαίας για το έτος αφυπηρέτησης...


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2012)

Έ, αφού φύεται η επιχείρηση, εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος.

[είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν το προτεινόμενο ήταν το "νεόφυτος" οι "αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενοι" ενδιαφερόμενοι δεν θα πολυγούσταραν. Τα αρχαΐζον όμως έχει άλλη χάρη βλέπεις]

Με άλλα λόγια, ακόμη μία νεοπαγής φούσκα στον κόσμο των λέξεων (αφού δεν πολυάρεσε ο νεοσύστατος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Και να πεις ότι δεν υπήρχαν κι άλλα αρχαΐζοντα; Από το νεότευκτος και το νεηθαλής μέχρι το γκανιάν: νέηλυς! (Αποδίδεται και στα αγγλικά ως Nailey's ).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και να πεις ότι δεν υπήρχαν κι άλλα αρχαΐζοντα; Από το νεότευκτος και το νεηθαλής μέχρι το γκανιάν: νέηλυς! (Αποδίδεται και στα αγγλικά ως Nailey's ).



Αυτός ο..., πώς τον είπαμε, ναι, ο Νέηλυς είναι όλα τα λεφτά!


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Να τον πάρουμε μεταγραφή, Ρογήρε, δαγκωτό καρφωτό! Και γκανιάν και με περγαμηνές, ούτε ελληνοποιήσεις ούτε ντράβαλα. :-\ Να σκάνε οι οχτροί όταν θα καρφώνει τη μπάλα στα δίχτυα τους, να πάνε για ψάρεμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Μα δεν θα είχαν πλάκα οι συζητήσεις για το πώς κλίνεται η νέηλυς εταιρεία;


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Αν μιλάμε για e-commerce, η ηλενέηλυς, της ηλενιόφερτης, αρκεί να μην πουλάει καρφιά. :-\
Ελήλυθον, είδον κι ελύθην στα γέλια.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> Να τον πάρουμε μεταγραφή, Ρογήρε, δαγκωτό καρφωτό! Και γκανιάν και με περγαμηνές, ούτε ελληνοποιήσεις ούτε ντράβαλα. :-\ Να σκάνε οι οχτροί όταν θα καρφώνει τη μπάλα στα δίχτυα τους, να πάνε για ψάρεμα.




Άστα να πάνε, Δαεμάνε, προς το παρόν ας πάμε καλύτερα να ζητήσουμε τα λεφτά μας πίσω από την ομάδα, όπως κάνουν οι δεκαπλοί αμπράμοβιτς...


----------



## voulagx (Mar 24, 2012)

Αφου ειναι νεες επιχειρησεις με υψηλους στοχους θα ειναι και εξυπνες, αρα νεες και ευφυεις, δηλ. νεοευφυεις, εξ ου με συντμηση το "νεοφυεις"!! Πολυ απλο!!


----------

